# engine is getting replaced...



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> they called to tell me that the engine has to be replaced, while all was being said and done it wrecked the camshaft and pistons.


 Sounds like your timing belt failed. This has got to be one the first 1.8 engine failures reported on this site.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

That sounds like a timing belt failure to me. Very rare, but not unheard of in the automotive world. What happened was the automotive equivalent of your car getting hit by lightning. Timing belts on the 1.8 need to be replaced every 100,000 miles. Having one fail at 20,000 miles is unheard of on this forum prior to this. 

I'd write it off as a fluke, and keep driving the car with the new engine. This was almost certainly a 1 in several million incident, and is getting taken care of under warranty. No reason why to doubt the car after it's fixed.


----------



## invisabill (Jun 3, 2013)

Gm pays for a rental, if your dealership was giving you the run around on a rental I would find a new dealership and call customer care. sometimes you can get GM to do a buyback but its pretty rare. I would think with a new engine you should have no worries though


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Depends what state you're in, I waited 2 weeks for parts and had my car in the shop for 3. I hired a lemon law lawyer and GM is now buying my car back. IF you were to get your car bought back you would need to pay depreciation, they are trying to charge me $400.00 when my car was in at 426 miles.

Hopefully it takes a while to get it right, if your car is in for service as we speak the days are already counting. Also lets say you get the car back and two days later you notice something isn't right, those two days count towards your lemon law case. 

Take A LOT of notes, make sure the dealer paperwork is 100% correct with dates and services performed.

Lastly, keep your cool. My dealer was so bad I was banned! I never yelled or anything, they just got sick of seeing my face with new issues. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Timing belts are usually pretty strong, and its strange that it would go at 20K. An easy way to weaken the timing belt is to get it soaked in oil. If there was an oil leak somewhere that was getting on the belt, this would be an easy explanation. Oil will break a timing belt down in a few thousand miles at best.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

This is a fail for the ages . Sorry to read this and I agree you should be driving a new engine in a short while and do be patient with all of the new people that you will get to negotiate with about this distressed situation you have found yourself in .


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

CruzeTech said:


> Timing belts are usually pretty strong, and its strange that it would go at 20K. An easy way to weaken the timing belt is to get it soaked in oil. If there was an oil leak somewhere that was getting on the belt, this would be an easy explanation. Oil will break a timing belt down in a few thousand miles at best.


It sounds like the tensioner failed - not the belt. That one isn't unheard of. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> It sounds like the tensioner failed - not the belt. That one isn't unheard of.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


More than likely. 

Usually OEM belts are much stronger than they need to be...unless we're talking about VW/Audis.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Call me crazy but my car has been in the shop since yesterday with the same exact issue... I already got a new engine from hydrolocking but if they tell me i need another new engine, i am VERY screwed. Been running around so much to go out of town this weekend that i can't even stop to think.

Keep us updated OP. Subbed for later.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Call me crazy


OK.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

iKermit said:


> Call me crazy but my car has been in the shop since yesterday with the same exact issue... I already got a new engine from hydrolocking but if they tell me i need another new engine, i am VERY screwed. Been running around so much to go out of town this weekend that i can't even stop to think.
> 
> Keep us updated OP. Subbed for later.


Why do you say you'd be screwed?
Hydrolock should've been a insurance claim......a tensioner failure is a powertrain claim..........are you out of coverage (5/100)

Rob


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

iKermit, 

Usually there's some mechanical noise involved. The valves usually bend first, which cracks the guides, and because the valves don't seat properly they damage the valve seats in the head. 

Typically if the car is still running after it jumps time, you'll be able to hear something is very wrong for a bit until it finally loses enough compression to kill it. 

It's very rare for the cams and pistons to be hurt from this sort of thing. Usually the pistons just get a little puck mark in them, sand off the burr and they last forever just like they normally would, and it's a lot easier to bend a little valve than damage a camshaft, so that's usually what happens. 

Keep us posted. If the tensioner has a design issue, it's going to be a huge problem for GM and many LS owners as people rack up the miles...but let's not jump the gun, so far this is a fluke thing.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Robby said:


> Why do you say you'd be screwed?
> Hydrolock should've been a insurance claim......a tensioner failure is a powertrain claim..........are you out of coverage (5/100)
> 
> Rob


If it depreciates enough brand new out of the door, i can't imagine with two engines... I am not near the 5 yr, nor the 100k miles. I will be covered fully for it though, IF i have the same issue as OP. 

Doubt it is, probably something VERY stupid.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Fear not, depreciation doesn't come into play for warranty repairs.

Keep in touch,
Rob


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

It is too bad you had such a major problem at this point but I wouldn't write the car off as a lemon just because of this one incident. 
Give the dealer a chance to make it right and go from there.



Hoon said:


> iKermit,
> 
> Usually there's some mechanical noise involved. The valves usually bend first, which cracks the guides, and because the valves don't seat properly they damage the valve seats in the head.
> 
> ...


I have never ran across a engine that jumped just a tooth in timing while running. It was either all or nothing. If it's an interference engine that lost time at speed GM will just replace the whole engine which I would want as well. You don't just sand the divot down on top the piston because you don't know if it pinched the upper ring land. I've seen the valve heads break off and the stem stuck in the top of the piston. The ones I've been in while going down the highway when a timing component failed made no noise, they just shut off and then roll over funny.

Now maybe the cam broke near the first journal and that threw the belt?


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Diesel Dan said:


> I have never ran across a engine that jumped just a tooth in timing while running. It was either all or nothing.


I've heard of that happening a few times, usually in Mitsubishis when the tensioner is worn out. It's actually somewhat common in those cars to skip 1-2 teeth. IIRC you can get away with 3 teeth before it makes contact in the old DSM motors. 



> You don't just sand the divot down on top the piston because you don't know if it pinched the upper ring land.


Extremely unlikely, because generally the valve is not going to make any contact close enough to the outside edge of the piston. If i saw a mark that far out i would be more concerned, but on the meat of the piston it's fine. A few seconds with some emery cloth to remove the burr (prevents the creation of a hot-spot that leads to detonation) and the piston is good to go for the rest of its natural life. 



> The ones I've been in while going down the highway when a timing component failed made no noise, they just shut off and then roll over funny.


Mine made a lot of noise. I heard it let go, followed by a mechanical clatter while running on 3 cylinders for a bit (wasn't in a good spot to stop) and then about 1/2 mile later it let go completely. 



> Now maybe the cam broke near the first journal and that threw the belt?


Entirely possible, although i think less likely than a tensioner failue. 

We'll probably never know since the dealer is being shady about the details.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

AJC keep us updated on what happens. If you don't feel safe with this dealership take it elsewhere, i am in a different dealer than my original one so i may do the same as you, no worries though, GM will handle it no excuses!


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Hoon said:


> IWe'll probably never know since the dealer is being shady about the details.


Very true because even if the tech tells the service writer what actually happened the service writers usually loose details in translation.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I won't post about my issue in here anymore lol so i don't Hi-jack. I won't post about it until EVERYTHING is said and done with my dealer, because i hate suspense, and hate keeping people on suspense.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Robby said:


> Fear not, depreciation doesn't come into play for warranty repairs.
> 
> Keep in touch,
> Rob


Do you think a regular working person, NOT a mechanic or engineer, would pay book value for a used car IF they had the dealer run the VIN to check the service records and saw that the car had two new engines and maybe other issues and was only a few years old? I know, I wouldn't. 

That's the main reason I don't buy used cars. My father always said that you are buying someone else's problems. That still holds true today as it did decades ago despite the throwaway economy we live in today.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Warranty engine won't show on carfax or others.

Insurance co replacement engine won't show on vehicle history as that just shows warranty claims.

The only time you would find two engine replacements would be in the dealers service history IF both engines were done at the same place.
For the most part, warranty history is unavailable to anyone except a dealer......or the corporation.

As far as buying used cars......due dilligence required......that or the savvy shopper lets a known, respected, mechanic give the potental purchass a thorough once/twice over.

Rob


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Robby said:


> Warranty engine won't show on carfax or others.
> 
> Insurance co replacement engine won't show on vehicle history as that just shows warranty claims.
> 
> ...



I'm NOT talking about Carfax as we have already had that conversation here as well as an ABC TV undercover story about them. I am talking about someone running the VIN on say a Cruze at a GM dealer! If the replacement was done under the GM warranty and not some insurance company(?), it will most definitely show up on the printout no matter WHAT DEALER did the work. The two engines could be done at different GM dealers under the factory warranty and it *WILL *show up on the printout. The car factory warranty work follows the VIN and not the dealer. Am I missing something here?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Nope, your correct.....I just hadn't thought it out.

On another note.........whats with the font? I feel like you're yelling anytime I read one of your posts......like posting in capitols all the time.....so, how come?

Rob


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Robby said:


> Nope, your correct.....I just hadn't thought it out.
> 
> On another note.........whats with the font? I feel like you're yelling anytime I read one of your posts......like posting in capitols all the time.....so, how come?
> 
> Rob


he wants people to look at him.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Robby said:


> Nope, your correct.....I just hadn't thought it out.
> 
> On another note.........whats with the font? I feel like you're yelling anytime I read one of your posts......like posting in capitols all the time.....so, how come?
> 
> Rob


I like that font because the spacing is not as crowded as what you use. I would imagine any font in the list is acceptable for this forum since we have a choice of about 20 or so.:question:


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> he wants people to look at him.



Oh, and your GIGANTIC signature isn't IN YOUR FACE? :question:


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> Oh, and your GIGANTIC signature isn't IN YOUR FACE? :question:


Look at all your post on here they take up half the **** page (sarcasm so no one gets butt hurt) But really dude they give you only seven. Now my shits all messed up.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Well guys, 
I'm sure you kinda see what I'm getting at though.
The 'unusual IMO' fonts are a bit, 'in your face' and seriously, I do feel it isn't much different than a poster writing in caps.
Different fonts to assist in getting a point across (or sometimes I use caps) are one thing but as a standard form of writing, it is a bit...over the top.
But mostly, I suppose I don't see the need on a discussion based forum.

I guess I'm sorta old fashioned, (and kinda old for that matter) but it seems uneccessary.....thanks for your response,

Rob


----------



## ajc101187 (May 15, 2013)

Hi All,
I am in a rental now- 2013 Buick LaCrosse.

As far as my car...
The service guy did mention the car jumped timing..but overall he told me that a bolt was not torqued correctly/at all on the tensioner to connect it to the engine, and when it finally came undone it jumped timing, wrecking my camshaft and pistons. The dealership was contemplating a rebuild, but after calculating prices have decided to replace.

I am glad they are going to replace, but I don't agree with just letting them fix it and drive away like nothing happened- its a brand new car, I shouldn't be inconvenienced like this. A few of my friends say ask for an extended warranty, but they service guy said I have the 100k powertrain warranty that would cover the new engine, and I understand that. Can someone point in the right direction, who I should speak to, and what should I ask for? 

FYI- I am that gullable person who WILL say thank you and drive away.

...and once again if nothing makes sense, I apologize! I am not a mechanic, I am a banker..lol!


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

You could try and call GM customer service. I didn't have the best of luck but you have a serious problem. 




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm unable to figure out what is concerning you.....you are recieving a new engine at no cost to you....thats what warranty does.
As far as further extending the warranty.....why?
The failure occured during the warranty period, the warranty is not being questioned, you are driving a loaner, and your inconveinence appears to be as minimal as it can be.

Unless I'm missing the boat here, I don't see where asking for more would be acceptable.

Rob


----------



## ajc101187 (May 15, 2013)

Robby said:


> I'm unable to figure out what is concerning you.....you are recieving a new engine at no cost to you....thats what warranty does.
> As far as further extending the warranty.....why?
> The failure occured during the warranty period, the warranty is not being questioned, you are driving a loaner, and your inconveinence appears to be as minimal as it can be.
> 
> ...


I am not concerned at all, simply just following suggestions from others. A buddy of mine (works at a lexus dealership) suggested the warranty deal, for the sole purpose of extending it.

Everyone has their own opinion, and yours being what you just explained. Others being "milk them for that they have" type of thing. 

Like I said before I am the type of person to just say "Thank you" and drive away avoiding confrontation or further hassle. Although seeing as somehow down the line someone was not doing their job correctly causing this issue, should I get reimbursed further than just a loaner, and fixed car? 

You're not missing anything and obviously your answer is "No" and thats what I wanted to know.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, I was trying to sugar coat "no" for fear of offending you.........not saying it wasn't a legitimate question.

But I was pointing out that the system (warranty) was working as designed......I'm pleased for you they wisely decided to exchange rather than repair and did due dilligence by running a cost comparison.

Rob


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Personally, I wouldn't want my engine replaced. My brother had his Chevy Caviler engine replaced and it was never the same. 

I also as most of you know have poor luck with repairs.. But I would call and see what GM is willing to "offer" you. A engine is a large component, any failure causing a non-functional use does allow for something.

When I was arguing with GM about buying back my car they said "since your car runs and is mostly functional, there's nothing we can do". 

It never hurts to ask, just be polite and see what they have to offer. If nothing comes if it, be glad to have a warranty. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, as you get older....you'll get wiser.
One lesson that is learned is no different than in combat........keep a low profile, don't knock over the apple cart, avoid getting the spotlight shined upon you.

In this case, start stirring the pot and then G.M. starts looking VERY closely at the claim......and they may dig up something that now makes the claim null and void.......such as evidence of abuse.
Maybe there is nothing to be found.....but are you sure you want to 'Poke the Bear?'

There is nothing wrong with replacing a engine.....it was installed by some folks in Ohio the first time.....this time it gets installed elseware, by, most likely, better educated folks with a bit more time to do it correctly.
Watch assembly line speed someday......I'm shocked they get out the door WITH an engine.....heh, heh, turn around, cough, blow nose, turn back around, car has moved on......Oh well, someone'll figure it out further down the line.

This ain't rocket science,
Rob


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Look at all your post on here they take up half the **** page (sarcasm so no one gets butt hurt) But really dude they give you only seven. Now my shits all messed up.





fastdriver said:


> Oh, and your GIGANTIC signature isn't IN YOUR FACE? :question:


Lets keep it civil guys... and please keep bashing GM to a minimum. Count how many cars gm has produced to how many cars have had problems. Good ratio if yall ask me. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

My dealer put a new 1.4T in my car at 3,000miles. Car has run and preformed great for 22,000miles since. I was without my car for two weeks & stuck in a 2010 smelly impala. Customer service was kind enough to offer me some free oil changes for my troubles...(think I should have been offered more with a 1 month old car). 

Besides the engine, they had to replace the turbo & intercooler too. They didn't get to detailed about what happened just said there was severe damage to a piston and valve & that metal then damaged the turbo and inter-cooler too. There was a bad batch of pistons, guess I got one! 

Only warning something was wrong was the service stabilitrac/traction control DIC message popped up and the car started running really rough.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I can document this issue in our system for you. That way there will be a record of it if you need to call Customer Care in the future. Please send me a private message if you would like for me to do this. Include your full name, address, VIN, current mileage, the dealer that you are working with and a brief description of the issue. I would be glad to document this for you and answer any questions that you have concerning your vehicle. Let me know how I can assist. The best way to reach me is by direct message. Looking forward to hearing from you.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## ajc101187 (May 15, 2013)

Hello,
Today June 18th, I finally was able to pick up my car and return the gas PIG Buick LaCrosse I was driving. At first I was excited, but boy did the day turn sour quickly. The dealership was very kind and gernous as far as customer service, but obviously that is there job and I am not faulting the dealership at all. I live about less than 10 minutes from the Chevrolet dealership, and was almost home with my Cruze when it died. The car was acting like it was struggling to get fuel to the engine and I had just stopped 5 minutes ago to get gas. Anyways, had the car towed back to the dealership where they concluded some sort of software did not upload and install correctly, but was easily reinstalled from what the guy explained to me. The car runs decent now, but lacks power. Obviously the cruze is not has fast as the 303 HP Buick I was driving, but I loved my cruze and I knew what she was capable of which is now missing. With that being said, a few hours after putting some miles on it to break the new engine in a bit (I am/was going to being driving to Albany tomorrow-not so sure now!), the check engine light came on, using the handy dandy ONSTAR it was determined the car was still drivable, it had something to do with exhaust emissions and after 7 times after starting/driving and it doesn't go away to have the car serviced. Being the person I am, I was still going to take it to the dealership tomorrow just for peace of mind with my trip. Just getting home, I was taking a turn and my check engine light started to blink and its obvious that a blinking check engine lgiht is worse then just a solid check engline light, plus Service Stablitrak came up on the display. When I wake up, the car will be at the dealership....

P.S. The service guy told me the cost of the replacement/labor...etc for my engine issue was about $10000....for some reason I don't believe that but thats just me!

With the engine issue, I also had the rotors resurfaced for the 2nd time, the trunk pad replaced, and the suspension checked because I am hearing something loose/thumping noise coming from the front passenger side when I hit bumps - the service guy said that could have been the bolts from the pulley.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It almost sounds like something didn't get reconnected properly. Ignore the service stabilitrak warning as it's a side effect of the other issues. I can believe $10,000 for an engine replacement. The engine itself is half that and it take quite a long time to perform the actual work.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ajc101187, 

We have received your private message. Thank you for reaching out.

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

My engine was $7K the labor was another 4k, in total my invoice was at $11,000 something... My car was hydrolocked btw. So 10K is very possible.


----------



## ajc101187 (May 15, 2013)

I believe it now, I guess I was just shocked....


----------



## ajc101187 (May 15, 2013)

Extremely disappointed at this time with GM customer service...

here is the rest of my story...

Turns out that my car now needs a new catalytic converter, which is what caused my check engine light and it must be a common occurrence in these cars from what the service guy said because the parts are on back order.

Received a call from GM today, and the woman proceeds to ask me if my car has been in an accident, and I advised her it was and she immediately tells me that basically GM can't help me. I asked for help in any way, and got a "NO" every single time. The car does not run the same, and the service sucks. Basically, I am stuck for the next 5 years paying for a car that hates me. I would love to own a different Cruze, but I owe way more on my car then its worth.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

ajc101187 said:


> Extremely disappointed at this time with GM customer service...
> 
> here is the rest of my story...
> 
> ...


I think I can give you some suggestions but I need more details.
Did the woman, representing G.M. explain why converter coverage would not be honored?
Did the dealer give any further details.....specifically what do they speculate happened to the converter to tie its failure to the previous accident.
Tell me details (hit what, hit where on vehicle, dollar amount involved dollars can help me determine how extensive the damage) of the accident that 'may' be the cause of the denial.
Currently, based on your information, G.M. has no further responsibility......hence, more info.

Rob


----------



## ajc101187 (May 15, 2013)

The converter is being replaced under warranty...that is not what is being denied...

Regarding denial, I originally asked GM to buy my car back (because it was narrowed down to a factory defect with the engine, the software error, and now the catalytic converter - CALL ME CRAZY but the car will never run the same, and I wanted peace of mind knowing that I have a fully functional car for the next 5 years I have to pay) and was denied because of they will not make any money off of resale. Furthermore, the woman was not understanding that my car will no longer run the same, so I asked for them to at least pay one month car payment, maybe some free oil changes or something like that just for the purpose of backing up their product besides the warranty aspect and showing some support that they care for their customers.

December 24th 2012, approximately a week after buying the car with about 900 miles on the car, I was rearended. After $7000 worth of work, my car was back to normal. The service guy asked me if I noticed any issues because he couldn't figure out how this happened, and my assumption is the dealership is leaning toward accusing me of doing things just to get out of it, not sure why!!! I have not complained to the dealer, and they have been tremendous through this whole ordeal. I am now driving a 2013 Cruze LT Automatic for my rental, and I must say this car drives/feels completely different then 2012 Cruze LS Manual.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Being rearended should not impact the engine unless it bent the frame. In that case the car should have been totaled.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

obermd said:


> Being rearended should not impact the engine unless it bent the frame. In that case the car should have been totaled.


That's exactly what I was thinking. I mean if somehow GM was thinking something from the accident caused the engine damage instead of replacing they should have had him contact his insurance company since more damage had been found/caused from the prior accident. 

I guess thats one great thing about less than stellar trade in value after the first year, at least if you get in an accident the car will more than likely be totaled not repaired.


----------



## ajc101187 (May 15, 2013)

that is exactly what I said to the woman, she was clueless! She didn't have a response to anything I asked, it was constantly... "ummm", "sir you have a warranty", "I am not understanding what you want us to do", "is the dealership forcing you to pay out of pocket?". Needless to say, nothing was resolved. After getting myself all worked up, I wanted to get a family member on the phone with me to hopefully reiterate somethings for her, and I wanted her to get her supervisor on- she said she would call me back, and she never did.

basically....I AM SCREWED!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

2 Many Issues for an Engine Replacement ! I Hope that these Issues get resolved for you in a more timely Manner .and you remain a loyal cruzen owner .


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I see now......you were trying for a buyback and were denied.

I'll step back from that one.

Rob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello ajc101187

I started a file to document your issues when we first talked last week and also requested some information from you by PM a little while ago. Could you please update me by PM and let me know what I can do to assist you. I apologize for any frustration this has caused you.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## ajc101187 (May 15, 2013)

well as of today, my car has been gone a month!!! and GM has not contacted me at all. They have contacted the dealership, but could care less about myself and my concerns.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It's time for you to investigate your state's lemon laws. It shouldn't take a month to get and replace an engine. Also, definitely update Jackie with the progress and have you gone to visit the dealership's owner yet? He will be interested in getting your car fixed because this delay will reflect poorly on his dealership, even if the problem is that they're waiting for GM to deliver.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hopefully they can get you straightened out. The LT is a totally diffrent engine than your LS.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ajc101187, 

I apologize you have not received an update on your status. I sent your Specialist a note to call you. If you do not receive a call please let us know.

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## ajc101187 (May 15, 2013)

Hi All,
Spoke to dealership yesterday, and the part needed had to be revised and GM is not releasing the revised part (I am assuming catalytic converter or something to do with it...or so i've been told) until July 19th. I really miss having my own car. 

P.S. Whomever/which ever customer service person who replies to this post...you continously lie to me! I have been waiting for a phone call, and have been told several times I will receive one....but have not received one. Please help me out and get your facts straight. I have been patient throughout this whole ordeal, but please don't give me false hope. Thanks!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi ajc101187

According to your SR someone has attempted to call you twice. It is possible that the contact info that we have for you is incorrect. I am sorry that you feel I lied to you. It seems to have been a miscommunication. Please send me the best contact information for you by private message. I will personally make sure that someone reaches out to you within the next 48 hours. Thank you for your patience. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## ajc101187 (May 15, 2013)

Finally picked up my car on Wednesday, July 24th- was finally relieved that it was done and fixed. Was informed that my front tire needs to be replaced because a nail was in the sidewall (was confused as how that happened) but was the least of my worries. Anyways, the car back to normal or so I thought, until I got on the highway and reached the speedlimit and was horrified by how badly my car was shaking. Called the dealership to ask why it would do this, it never EVER did this before, he said it was due to the tire, which must be replaced out of my pocket which annoyed me but I was like whatever...

Last night drive down the same highway, my check engine light came on (blinking) as well as my stabilatrak light, and the "service stabilatrak" message. After all said and done, this car is a POS.

Took the car to the dealership this morning, they are ready to scream bloody murder because of this car...its definitely junk!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It sounds to me like the tire is way out of balance or they damaged the front alignment somehow, either one of these can can cause the stabilatrak system to go nuts at highway speeds. Get the tire taken care of, clear the stabilatrak code (after recording the code on paper) and try again. If the nail wasn't there when you took it in it's the dealership's responsibility to replace it - not yours.


----------



## ajc101187 (May 15, 2013)

obermd said:


> It sounds to me like the tire is way out of balance or they damaged the front alignment somehow, either one of these can can cause the stabilatrak system to go nuts at highway speeds. Get the tire taken care of, clear the stabilatrak code (after recording the code on paper) and try again. If the nail wasn't there when you took it in it's the dealership's responsibility to replace it - not yours.


I finally squawked enough where they will replace the tire at their expense. 

I did figure out when the check engine light blinks/these lights would come on. I will try to explain it as good as I can so it makes sense: My car is a 6 speed, If I am driving down the highway, and I don't shift through all the gears (continuously drive with car in 5th for an extended period)...the lights would go nuts, until I shifted to the next gear then they would either stop blinking or go off altogether. This does not make sense to me, and I hope I explained it good enough where someone can understand it.

The car is back at the dealership, and I have the same rental Cruze I had the past few months. They are going to work with me and give me what I want. They will also buy my car back at fair market value, and put me into a 2014, but I would still take a hit in some way plus I would have to go into another LS. ....or..... they did agree to pay a few months of my car payments, and give me an extended bumper to bumper warranty after the initial 36k miles.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

So sorry about the whole situation ajc101187. Please let me know by private message if you have any questions or if there is anything that I can do to assist you further.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Service stabilitrak is a red herring for most people. My wife got this on her Toyota when her gas cap came loose and the evap recovery system triggered a check engine light. Since it appears to be related to not using all your gears I would suspect the problem is in the gear box.


----------

